

I (jgrahamc) am looking for a JavaScript guru in the Bay Area - jgrahamc
http://www.causata.com/blog/2009/10/careers-javascript-guru.html

======
davidw
Your 'about us' section is sort of buzzword bingoish. What do you actually do?

<http://www.causata.com/about>

~~~
jgrahamc
I don't control that piece, unfortunately. And until we release our product
(which is soon), it's hard for me to say much more.

The best I can suggest is to read the company blog:
<http://www.causata.com/blog/>

~~~
davidw
Fair enough... I figured it was something along those lines. I would put
something 'tempting' (we can't say just what, but we're working on something
that will ...) rather than something buzzwordish myself, though.

